# The Alabama Rig



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Only if this rig was Legal in Ohio..This would be one deadly rig for the rivers, lakes and dams..stripers, whitebass, walleye, largemouths, smallmouths, pikes


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

ok, Ill bite.. what is an Ala. Rig?? any pics... and why would it be Illegal? too many hooks??

Salmonid


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Basicly it is an umbrella rig that you cast. It would be legal in Ohio if it only had 3 baits with single hooks. Google it there are some videos of 3 & 4 bass at a time being caught.


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been looking at the Alabama rig. Really there's nothing new under the sun. This is the umbrella rig I trolled for bluefish and stripers (and in smaller sizes for white perch) in New England in the 1960's and 70's. Back then we used 6 to 8 wires and "lures" were a stip of latex surgical tubing, sometimes dyed in various colors.

What we also did was drop a leader about 3' back from the center of the star of the umbrella. That position would be a plug that was much larger than the tubes (which ranged from 2.5" for mackeral and white perch to 5" for 'stripeahs'). If you were fishing for larger stripers deep on wire line, then the plug was the only lure carrying hooks. I also fished this technique for late fall cod that came up into the bays and followed boat channels until late November).

I think this rig - the Alabama rig - can be modified to be useful by looking at very light titanium umbrella stars spreading 6 hookless bucktail streamers and then dropping a single swim shad mimic (again, I'd favor a plug or paddle tail) about 24" back from center. This would be a one hook rig and thus legal (and sporting, IMHO - the idea of 4 smallmouth or largemouth at a time is reprehensible to me, there'd be no reasonable "fight" as the fish would be battling eachother and the whole rig would be more weight than battle) in all states and tournaments.

The system as I've seen it, and as it was recently used on the tournament, isn't something I'd ever fish in fresh water. It's a 50 year old design come back to the light. Certainly worth experimenting with, but only if we keep in mind the original form was for harvesting and not sport.

Joe C.


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> ok, Ill bite.. what is an Ala. Rig?? any pics... and why would it be Illegal? too many hooks??
> 
> Salmonid


yea it was posted a few days ago an showed a picture of it. it kinda looked like a big jig head with about 6 leader wires attached to it coming out the back about 5 or 6 inches. looks like you can put about any kind of hook on each clasp which to me it was advertised to catch multiple fish on one cast. to me its a little over kill to the true fisherman with sport in mind. i think one guy on here said there used to be somethin of the same kind in the 60s. but was intended for harvesting of fish. to me its not the cost factor but just the sporting factor..but of course to each is own. id rather fish for 8 hours an catch 4 or 5 than catch the same amount on one cast. one cast one fish at a time is my idea of the sport of the game..of course im a catch an release guy so that might enter in ma thinkin


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2011/oct/30/multicasting/ if you want to know what an Alabama rig looks like.


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

id like to see a poll of the fisherman who would or wouldnt use this alabama rig......let me start it off in sayin i wouldnt....score at present would ..0 ..wouldnt..1....your turn


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I can't believe there's two threads on this subject with almost the same stuff being uttered. Some will want to use it and some will not so who cares. Every person is different in how they choose to pursue their "hobbies".


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I'm sure you cannot have more than two hook baits on the rig in Ohio. But, I would use it with one hook like a saltwater umbrella rig.


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

fritobandav said:


> id like to see a poll of the fisherman who would or wouldnt use this alabama rig......let me start it off in sayin i wouldnt....score at present would ..0 ..wouldnt..1....your turn


score would..2....wouldnt...1


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Please reply to the thread in the Tackle Talk Forum:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=186469


----------

